# Back From A Short Trip



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

We had been out camping in our travel trailer for the past few days, and returned last night. One of the spots we set up at had a nice view of Lake Mead, and as an added plus, I had about 110 yard long X 60 yard wide clear area right out my front door. An area that no one could park in due to a flood control ditch in place. Since I always take my golf clubs along when ever I go some where I was able to hit some short shots using various clubs. I also carry a 1' X 2' synthetic grass hitting surface. 

I will be remembering this spot as quick, get out of town get away. :thumbsup: 

On the second day of our stay we had some new neighbors move in near us in their RVs. A couple of guys saw me hitting balls, and walked over to introduce themselves, and have a look at my impromptu driving range. They also carried golf clubs. Long story short. We eventually put up some targets, which lead to some competitive wagering on closest to the pin shots. A good time was had by all, and very little money actually changed hands. Afterwards we all got together for a "4 RV Pot Luck" dinner. 

We did have a Park Ranger check us out. His only concern was that did not leave any lost balls that could impact the wildlife, and/or environment.

As for the fishing it was OK. We caught a few small striped bass, and catfish which is about par for Lake Mead. We released everything back to hopefully grow up a little. Lake Mead use to have a great fishery for trout, cat fish and sun fish. However a mistake on someone's part ruined it when they allowed the introduction of striped bass into lake. That's a another story. 

I will be hitting a few at my home course today. Looks to be a bit windy, but that's Ok.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hiya Frog, glad you enjoyed your little vacation inc the impromptu comp. I guess its reasonably warm there at present. Had to scrape the windscreen this morning prior to going down to the club for a few holes, and to get a slot for tomorrow's comp. The forecast for tomorrow is 49f, and no wind.

The battery is on charge, no beer and no xes tonight. Tomorrow is THE day. Not sure what for though:dunno:

Brian


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Big Hobbit said:


> Tomorrow is THE day. Not sure what for though:dunno:


For me, tomorrow is THE day to pick up a little rear seat ornament for my Harley and do about 300 miles, Sunday is the Cajun Nationals at No Problem Raceway. No golf this weekend for me boys, but ya'll enjoy and score low!


----------

